# Giant African Land Snail hatchlings - worm infestation???



## winst81 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone can give us some advice. We've had around 20-30 GALS hatchlings for around 6-8 weeks, and I've just noticed loads of tiny white worm-like things slowly moving on the inside of the lid of the box. They're about the width of a hair and vary from around a quarter to a whole centimetre long.

Could somebody tell me what they are? If they're a problem, and what I should do about them?

I've read about rat lungworm, but I don't think (and I hope!) that's not them, as I've read they're only really found in wild GALS, and these hatchlings are captive-bred from our two adult GALS, which I am quite sure are captive bred also (one bought from a shop, the other given to us from a friend).

Grateful for any advice asap!

Thanks

Joel


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

> I am pretty sure the will turn out to be ordinary white worms, the type raised for live foods, they are very fine, white and about 1cm long or longer. They live in damp composts and with any unused food left in there they will thrive and multiply like mad. I doubt very much they harm your snails and they should just wash off. Most true parasitic worms live INSIDE their hosts, not crawling around their bodies.


this may be them?


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

hmm ditch the weevils for these guys for slings..?!hmm


----------



## winst81 (Oct 28, 2011)

Great, thanks, Benjo... Not amazingly happy about a white worm infestation, but better than rat lung worm! 

Joel


----------



## elh86 (Mar 1, 2012)

I've noticed these in my tank recently too and had been reading about rat lungworm as well. Thankfully mine sounds just like yours. Did anything come of it in the end? Any more or less worms...? Affect your snails?


----------

